# Mira Fit?



## JuiceTerry (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone bought gym equipment from Mira Fit? If so is it any good?

Cheers ??


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

JuiceTerry said:


> Anyone bought gym equipment from Mira Fit? If so is it any good?
> 
> Cheers ??


 Iv got there squat rack its a good solid piece of kit it handles me doing pull ups (19st).


----------



## JuiceTerry (Aug 12, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv got there squat rack its a good solid piece of kit it handles me doing pull ups (19st).


 Out of interest, is that the cheapest one or the more heavy duty one?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Out of interest, is that the cheapest one or the more heavy duty one?


 its this one mate

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/gym-equipment/power-cages-racks/mirafit-m2-350kg-power-rack.html


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Got one of their safety squat bars and the quality is very good.


----------

